# How many do you recognise - 80's TV



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

A - Juliet Bravo


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

I know them all but will give others a chance!


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A - Juliet Bravo



Well done Alan, another misspent youth, you never went out ??


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

David H said:


> Well done Alan, another misspent youth, you never went out ??



Telly Addict David!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 26, 2013)

D. Not the 9 o'clock news

H. Sapphire and Steel


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Redkite said:


> D. Not the 9 o'clock news
> 
> H. Sapphire and Steel



Well Done Redkite.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

B - Just good friends?


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

G - Rumpole of the Bailey?


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> B - Just good friends?



Well Done LeeLee.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> G - Rumpole of the Bailey?



Yes indeed, another telly addict ??


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes, but not so much that I can spot them all - I did know those that the others already got, but will have to ponder on the rest.


----------



## shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

Is I Gumshoe?

and F Record Breakers?

Shirl


----------



## shirl (Jun 26, 2013)

C Old Grey Whistle Test?

Shirl


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

shirl said:


> Is I Gumshoe?
> 
> and F Record Breakers?
> 
> Shirl



Well Done Shirl 'F' is correct but not I unfortunately.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

shirl said:


> C Old Grey Whistle Test?
> 
> Shirl



Well Done Shirl, one of my late night favourites during my youth.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll have a guess at Absolutely Fabulous for E, becaust the girl looks like Julia Sawalha in the dowdy cardy she wore in the series.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

I think Shirl may have been thinking along the right lines for I.  Is it Shoestring?


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'll have a guess at Absolutely Fabulous for E, becaust the girl looks like Julia Sawalha in the dowdy cardy she wore in the series.



'Fraid not, but keep trying.


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I think Shirl may have been thinking along the right lines for I.  Is it Shoestring?



Absolutely Correct, Eddie Shoestring.


----------



## Steff (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it guisness book of records or sumit similer for f?


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

Just 'E' to get!

*Clue:* hold the front page.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Press Gang?


----------



## David H (Jun 26, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Press Gang?



Yay! well done LeeLee


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

Hehe! I did know them all! I thought Press Gang would be the hardest


----------

